# **2014 VIP FFL - Draft!!**



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the 2014 V.I.P Fantasy Fight League Draft!!! We will begin at 1pm EST (10AM PST) starting with PheelgoodInc!

Remember, you have 4 hours to make your pick and if you do not make it in time, you will be skipped for that round. You will be able to make up that pick at the end of the round in the first round, any missed picks in the following rounds must be made up at the end of the whole draft. This is to counter act the 'same' people holding up the draft every round. LISTS ARE YOUR FRIEND!!!​ 
Myself as well as other staff members will be around managing the draft. A fighter can only be chosen ONE time and we will update the main post with the fighters that have been chosen. We will also try and let you know when it is your turn as soon as possible.

Remember, UFC and Bellator fighters ONLY!​
Please take a look at the scoring criteria as well. 
http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108201-ffl-scoring.html 

Please also keep an eye on the FFL Questions/Announcements thread.

*Entrants have sent lists

*Round 1
1). PheelgoodInc - Jon Jones
2). KRY - Renan Barão
3). Clydebankblitz - Joe Warren
4). Killz - Jose Aldo
5). Cupcake - Ronda Rousey
6). No Mercy - Skipped
7). The Best Around - Alexander Gustaffson
8). Dudeabides - Anderson Silva
9). UFC_OWNS - Johny Hendricks 
10). StunGun - Gilbert Melendez
11). John8204 - Lyoto Machida
12). Hixxy - Skipped
13). Bknmax - Gegard Mousassi 
14). Toxic - Demetrious Johnson 
15). Firemass - Jacare Souza 
16). HitorGetHit - Eddie Alvarez 
17). Cookie Monster - Urijah Faber
18). SideWays222 - Daniel Cormier
19). Ruckus - Skipped
20). Term - Dominick Cruz
21.) No Mercy (Make up pick) - Josh Barnett
22.) Hixxy (Make up pick) - Moved to End of Draft
22.) Ruckus (Make up pick) - Moved to End of Draft
23.) Andrus (late entrant) - Vitor Belfort 
24). Boatoar (late entrant) - Vitali Minakov 

Round 2
1). Boatoar - TJ Dilashaw 
2). *Andrus - Cain Valasquez 
3). *Term - Chad Mendez 
4). Ruckus - Moved to End of Draft
5). SideWays222 - Robbie Lawlor 
6). *Cookie Monster - Ricardo Lamas 
7). *HitorGetHit - Junior Dos Santos 
8). *Firemass - Chris Weidman 
9). *Toxic - Eduardo Dantas 
10). Bknmax - Benson Henderson
11). Hixxy - Moved to End of Draft
12). *John8204 - Alexander Schlemenko
13). *StunGun - Khabib Nurmagomedov
14). *UFC_OWNS - Adlan Amagov
15). *Dudeabides - Rich Franklin
16). *The Best Around - Rashad Evans
17). *No Mercy - Michael Chandler
18). *CupCake - Rick Hawn
19). *Killz - Carlos Condit
20). *Clydebankblitz - Cheick Kongo
21). *KRY - BJ Penn
22). PheelgoodInc - Mark Hunt

Round 3
1). PheelgoodInc - Cub Swanson
2). KRY - Anthony Pettis
3). Clydebankblitz - John Dodson
4). Killz - Hector Lombard
5). Cupcake - Meisha Tate
6). No Mercy - Rampage Jackson
7). The Best Around - Glover Texeira
8). Dudeabides - Wanderlei Silva
9). UFC_OWNS - Tatsuya Kawajiri
10)StunGun - Don Hyun Kim
11). John8204 - Emanuel Newton
12). Hixxy - Moved to End of Draft
13). Bknmax - Frankie Edgar
14). Toxic - Rafael Silva
15). Firemass - Michael Bisping
16). HitorGetHit - Patricio Freire
17). Cookie Monster - Eddie Wineland
18). SideWays222 - Rory Macdonald
19). Ruckus - Felice Herrig
20). Term - Nate Diaz
21). Andrus - Tyrone Woodely
22). Boatoar - Charles Oliviera

Round 4
1). Boatoar - Conor McGregor
2). Andrus - Alistair Overeem
3). Term - Donald Cerrone
4). Ruckus - TJ Grant
5). SideWays222 - Ivan Jorge
6). Cookie Monster - Rustam Khabilov
7). HitorGetHit - Jessica Eye
8). Firemass - Brad Pickett
9). Toxic - Michael Page
10). Bknmax - Luke Rockhold
11). Hixxy - Skipped Out
12). John8204 - Douglas Lima
13). StunGun - Hyun Gyu Lim
14). UFC_OWNS - Robert Whittaker
15). Dudeabides - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
16). The Best Around - Josh Thomson
17). No Mercy - Robert Drysdale
18). CupCake - Ian McCall
19). Killz - Edson Barboza
20). Clydebankblitz - Fabricio Werdum
21). KRY - Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
22). PheelgoodInc - Dustin Poirier


Round 5
1). PheelgoodInc - Darren Montague
2). KRY - Jimi Manuwa
3). Clydebankblitz - Sergio Pettis
4). Killz - Diego Sanchez
5). Cupcake - John Lineker
6). No Mercy - Ali Bagautinov
7). The Best Around - Shogun Rua
8). Dudeabides - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
9). UFC_OWNS - Michael McDonald
10)StunGun - Daniel Straus
11). John8204 - Chael Sonnen
12). Hixxy - Skipped Out
13). Bknmax - Alexandra Albu
14). Toxic - Zach Makovsky
15). Firemass - MAtt Brown
16). HitorGetHit - Pat Curran
17). Cookie Monster - Sara McMann
18). SideWays222 - Alan Patrick Silva Alves
19). Ruckus - Travis Browne
20). Term - Tim Kennedy
21). Andrus - Brendan Schaub
22). Boatoar - Gunnar Nelson
23). hixxy (make up picks) Skipped Out
24). Ruckus (make up picks - 1) Chan Sung Jung
25). Ruckus (make up picks - 2) Cat Zingano
26). hixxy (make up picks 2) Skipped Out


*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah yeah!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

If any of you wonder how I got the number one pick... I'll give you a hint. No gag reflex... 

Killz I've pmd you my pick


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> If any of you wonder how I got the number one pick... I'll give you a hint. No gag reflex...
> 
> Killz I've pmd you my pick


Why not just post your pick here, so the next person can pick and not have to wait till he can find out who it was.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

pheelgood takes Jon jones!

KRY is on the clock!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Barão pls!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Term said:


> Why not just post your pick here, so the next person can pick and not have to wait till he can find out who it was.


I wasn't quite sure how to pick. I will next round :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Barão pls!


Mother****er!!!!




Clyde sent a list but i'll give him a few minutes.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Who goes first anderson ot weidman?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Clyde takes Joe Warren


I take Aldo


Cupcake takes Rousey


No Mercy is on the clock


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i wanna pick already


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

About 1 hour and 10 minutes before we move on.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Time is up. No Mercy is skipped.

The Best Around will take Alexander Gustaffson.

Dudeabides is up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anderson.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS takes Johny Hendricks.

Stun Gun takes Gilbert Melendez.

John8204 is up!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lyoto Machida


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put that on the front page since the other guys are offline I think.

hixxy is up now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Gegard plz thx


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

12). Hixxy - Skipped
13). Bknmax - Gegard Mousassi 
14). Toxic - Demetrious Johnson 
15). Firemass - Jacare Souza 
16). HitorGetHit - Eddie Alvarez 

we are now on the clock with Cookie Monster


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cookie Monster takes Uriah Faber.

Sideways now on the clock.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kinda shocked I got mm so late considering he has cleared out his division in dominant fashion so quickly


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He just fought usually drives stock down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Toxic I know how you feel, shocked I managed to snap up Rousey.


Can't we just assume Sideways picked Mike Swick?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Toxic I know how you feel, shocked I managed to snap up Rousey.
> 
> 
> Can't we just assume Sideways picked Mike Swick?


Clearly he would want Mac Danzig no?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My top 4 were Renan, Aldo, Rousey and Mighty Mouse. Crazy 2 of em lasted so long!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Clearly he would want Mac Danzig no?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


He sent me a list and Rob Emmerson was top pick


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

were some picks taken back? could've sworn we were onto Sideways...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

We are but the ******* forum is doing that annoying glitchy thing where it chooses randomly when to display edits or not. They are still there but sometimes hidden.

Always during Draft season this seems to happen. Arsehole board!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

My sig is different every time I log on^

I'll need to send into a new list. I don't wanna get saddled with Cain


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok so its my turn?? Hold on give me 20min.




CupCake said:


> Toxic I know how you feel, shocked I managed to snap up Rousey.
> 
> 
> Can't we just assume Sideways picked Mike Swick?


Haha so first thing i did was google Swick a bit and see if there is any signs of life for his next fight... and sadly no there is not. Not anything within a timeframe worth betting on ) :

repped if i can.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ok so its my turn?? Hold on give me 20min.


Yep, youre up!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Daniel Cormier!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ruckus is on the clock!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

btw i know they did this in the free FFL and it helped a bunch. 

They would send a message to the person who is up when his clock starts. I think that helped alot of people remember that they need to make a pick. I know it might be a pain but whatever helps right?? 

Anyway maybe you guys do it in the PFFL too but i didnt get a message so im not sure.

Anyway just an idea.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> btw i know they did this in the free FFL and it helped a bunch.
> 
> They would send a message to the person who is up when his clock starts. I think that helped alot of people remember that they need to make a pick. I know it might be a pain but whatever helps right??
> 
> ...


I usually PM the member who is on the clock... Or at least, I always try to if I dont get disracted.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That's on me. Did it late last night fron my phone trying to keep the draft rolling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Time to move on?

Question whats the delay time between rounds?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Am I up? I have list into Killz and Hit.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Term said:


> Am I up? I have list into Killz and Hit.


It's been four hours...I just don't know if you make one or two picks or you make one pick and we wait for the three who missed their pick.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will go with Dominick Cruz.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ruckus was skipped.

No Mercy is back on the clock.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I've PMd him Life.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Ruckus was skipped.
> 
> No Mercy is back on the clock.


okay...so we could have like 12 hours of no picks


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This game has just shown me how many awesome people the UFC actually has right now haha.

And yet, I pick the Bellator guy. TACTICS!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> okay...so we could have like 12 hours of no picks


In theory, yes, but No Mercy is on line regularly and Hixxy is a UK guy so will at least be awake when his turn rolls back around.

This is why everyone should send lists in.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This game has just shown me how many awesome people the UFC actually has right now haha.
> 
> And yet, I pick the Bellator guy. TACTICS!


But with it starting early like this it really doesn't matter so much. This makes much more sense than waiting and starting on the first as they have in previous years. 

That is definitely a strategy, never would have thought to pick Joe Warren as my first pick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No Mercy has 10 minutes to make his pick then he gets skipped for a 2nd time.

Hixxy is up next.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

After a mix up in communications, No Mercy takes Josh Barnett.

*Hixxy is on the clock*


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

thought I had Signed up. If I can enter late, I will. Cheers. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

boatoar said:


> thought I had Signed up. If I can enter late, I will. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'll add you dude. I thought youd signed up too?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Term said:


> But with it starting early like this it really doesn't matter so much. This makes much more sense than waiting and starting on the first as they have in previous years.
> 
> That is definitely a strategy, never would have thought to pick Joe Warren as my first pick.


Yeah I knew some bigger characters, like Rousey, would go earlier, but I didn't want to risk Joe getting scooped up. I see him winning, and then defending, the Bellator title in 2014. That's some nice points there, and he easily has the ability to stop the fights as well, submission or striking.

Lets see who else rolls out of my picks


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Gonna be real nice when Alvarez starts wrecking shop and leads me to a championship!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy's time went by again, Ruckus' turn now right?

What happens when they get skipped twice in a round, move the picks to the end or something?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> hixxy's time went by again, Ruckus' turn now right?
> 
> What happens when they get skipped twice in a round, move the picks to the end or something?


Very end


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

End of the draft so they dont hold it up in future rounds.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> hixxy's time went by again, Ruckus' turn now right?
> 
> What happens when they get skipped twice in a round, move the picks to the end or something?


I would think you would take them out of the rotation, and if they show up let them make their missed picks when the draft is over.

Also I sent in my round 2 list to Killz because I assume my turn will be in the early morning...should I send it to someone else?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I would think you would take them out of the rotation, and if they show up let them make their missed picks when the draft is over.
> 
> Also I sent in my round 2 list to Killz because I assume my turn will be in the early morning...should I send it to someone else?


Problem with that is people will get pissy and quit leaving the problem of what to do with previous picks any pins missed after the first round automatically go to the end the extra leeway was only given in the first round due to it sneaking up on people no excuse after you made your first pick.. 

We get more lists every year and it makes it run much faster and smoother 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just updated hixxy to 'skipped' for his make up pick and moved it to the end of round 5 since Killz wasn't on to do it. It's Killz' draft and in the OP he said not to move their other picks to the end of the whole draft unless they get skipped in another round too, so I left hixxy's round 2 through 5 picks alone.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus' 4 hours went by, so looks like Andrus is up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im on it... Andrus sent a list.


Sorry guys, I just got to work so I'll get this moved along best i can.

Also, it doesnt matter which staff member lists get sent to as we have a thread in the staff section with all your lists in


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Andrus takes Vitor 'TRT' Belfort!


*Boatoar is now on the clock*


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Vitali Minakov. bellator champeen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

and I believe I gotta go again. dillashaw. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ruckus is back on the clock!*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, just checked Ruckus' profile and he hasnt been online since sunday.

I'm going to make an executive decision and move the draft on.

*Sideways, you're up*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> Ok, just checked Ruckus' profile and he hasnt been online since sunday.
> 
> I'm going to make an executive decision and move the draft on.
> 
> *Sideways, you're up*


I left the pick on your Green rep before Ruckus turn ended but i guess you didnt see it and i thought ud get my message by now but since im still on the clock i imagine you are probably busy. So il just post it here so one of the other mods can start the next clock.

Robbie lawler


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

That makes it my clock then, eh?

Ricardo Lamas


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM! Five picks straight off the bat!

5). SideWays222 - Robbie Lawlor 
6). *Cookie Monster - Ricardo Lamas 
7). *HitorGetHit - Junior Dos Santos 
8). *Firemass - Chris Weidman 
9). *Toxic - Eduardo Dantas 

*BKNMAX is on das clock*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bastard he took weidman from me


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Weidman knocked out Silva and still doesn't go till round 2, ouch.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar is trying the up and comer kind of strategy I rocked last year. Last place. Have fun with that .


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a visionary bitches  no mofo be jackin my swagger. Happy I got Jacare too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Firemass said:


> I'm a visionary bitches  no mofo be jackin my swagger. Happy I got Jacare too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i was thinking about picking Jacar. I was considering between 4 people and he was one of them. But i decided on Lawler.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jacare was so good for me last season.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Bendo plz


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

nevermind not my turn yet


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> nevermind not my turn yet


You are up. Hixxy and Ruckus are moved to the end of the draft.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You are up. Hixxy and Ruckus are moved to the end of the draft.


Alright good I'll take *Alexander Pavlovich Shlemenko* surprised none else snatched him up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

We have lists for everyone up to pheelgood.


I can do the picks when I get on the laptop in about an hour or so, or another staff member can do it in the meantime?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Alright good I'll take *Alexander Pavlovich Shlemenko* surprised none else snatched him up.


Nice one


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Alright good I'll take *Alexander Pavlovich Shlemenko* surprised none else snatched him up.


He was a few people down on my list, certainly an underrated fighter. Personally, I love his fights


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Khabib


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> boatoar is trying the up and comer kind of strategy I rocked last year. Last place. Have fun with that .


Hehe, yup. I medalled and came 7th ish last I looked for the two years I've competed so whatever strategy I rock ends up working somewhat. Good luck brah.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I updated the front since Killz was still away, and put Stun Guns' pick on there.


UFC Owns is up, sent him a message. He's been offline a while, but couldn't use his list because it was unbelievably 100 percent full of taken fighters.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He's usually harassing me via PM so I messaged him too


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I know everyone is picking the usuals. Stun came up with a good one. Andrus, we both picked Cain, but I soon realized 
he's "fools gold." He's out for an entire year.

May the best person win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you bastard sim up and you took everyone i wanted, give me adlan amagov


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry guys.. Give me 10 mins.

Edit.. Buggar too late again. sorry for messing you guys around. Best if you just pull me from the draft if that's ok.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Sorry guys.. Give me 10 mins.
> 
> Edit.. Buggar too late again. sorry for messing you guys around. Best if you just pull me from the draft if that's ok.


You know you could just send in a list like so many other people have done


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Can we move on with the other members lists?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When I get on a computer I will move us along


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Firemass said:


> Can we move on with the other members lists?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bare with him FM...he still hasn't figured out how to remove Cote from his avatar


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Updated a coupe gonna shoot NoMercy a PM before proceeding due to a confusing entry on his list that I am not comfortable using as his pick right away.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Updated a coupe gonna shoot NoMercy a PM before proceeding due to a confusing entry on his list that I am not comfortable using as his pick right away.


How dare you doubt the power of Rob Emerson


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha. This is driving me crazy. We get like 5 picks in a row then it just stops for a full day. I'm freaking out I'm going to miss my pick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its now PHeelGood, made an executive decision and skipped a pick of NoMercy's that made little sense.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mark Hunt


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Next round: Cub Swanson


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got home, put down PHeelgood's two awesome picks on the front page, and now

K R Y is up again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Edit a little later: K r y is not on but his top pick is still available even though he's a champ, who is a little dinged up:

Anthony 'Showtime' Pettis

It's now Clydebankblitz' turn


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its now PHeelGood, made an executive decision and skipped a pick of NoMercy's that made little sense.


what fighter?? You cant just throw that out there and not tell us!! The curiosity is killing me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Clydebankblitz' list said he would like to pick Dodson who was still up for grabs.

Killz is up then.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> what fighter?? You cant just throw that out there and not tell us!! The curiosity is killing me.


No Mercy had Cole Konrad in the middle of his list. An unusual choice considering the man is retired and has been for some time.

Killz list had Hector Lombard as his next available pick.

CupCake is officially on the clock. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BaBOOM!

Came to make my pick *Picks but they've already been taken from my list and added to the OP by the Dude.

So, gonna check the remaining lists of people and we'll see who is now on the clock. Give me a minute.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cupcake takes Meisha Tate.

No Mercy takes Rampage Jackson

The Best Around takes Glover Texiera


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The Dude takes Wand.

*UFC OWNS is on the clock*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Killz said:


> Cupcake takes Meisha Tate.


CupCake's team is not going to get along I can tell already. Like if I put Sonnen on the team with the Silva's I guess. But I won't I'm picking fighters I like, hoping they don't get cursed and he's far from it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> CupCake's team is not going to get along I can tell already. Like if I put Sonnen on the team with the Silva's I guess. But I won't I'm picking fighters I like, hoping they don't get cursed and he's far from it.


All Cupcake needs is a Diaz brother, Caraway, and Juliana Pena and she's good to go.

I've been going back and forth with my next pick I'm just shocked it looks like I have both options.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

How did I get Penn before Pettis? Someone doesn't like using list orders! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> How did I get Penn before Pettis? Someone doesn't like using list orders!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Not Guilty*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Owns has just over 1 hour left.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Cupcakes team makes no sense, then it occurred to me Weidman/Jacare could very well happen in 2014.

Think I only have one available guy left on my list.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Firemass said:


> Cupcakes team makes no sense, then it occurred to me Weidman/Jacare could very well happen in 2014.
> 
> Think I only have one available guy left on my list.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It isn't ideal but it isn't terrible. I mean you are guaranteed a title fight win and even the loser will net you 11 points. You just have to hope the loser gets back in there again and can pick up a win or two before the year is over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

K R Y said:


> How did I get Penn before Pettis? Someone doesn't like using list orders!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


My bad I am sorry man, was doing a mass of picks right before bed and just thought I saw Pettis further up I guess, oops.:admin:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> My bad I am sorry man, was doing a mass of picks right before bed and just thought I saw Pettis further up I guess, oops.:admin:


Sneaky S.O.B! Penn, although he will destroy Edgar at 145 (  ) probably won't fight again in 2014 so it's a heart pick more than anything. Pettis I'm hoping comes back during June/July and fights twice in the year.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Sneaky S.O.B! Penn, although he will destroy Edgar at 145 (  ) probably won't fight again in 2014 so it's a heart pick more than anything. Pettis I'm hoping comes back during June/July and fights twice in the year.


I was very close to picking him myself. You're practically guaranteed at least one title fight with one win with one finish. Definitely not a terrible pick.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Sneaky S.O.B! Penn, although he will destroy Edgar at 145 (  ) probably won't fight again in 2014 so it's a heart pick more than anything. Pettis I'm hoping comes back during June/July and fights twice in the year.


Penn destroying Edgar. :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Owns is skipped.

StunGun is up but I have a list for him so give me a second


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Stun Takes... erm... Stun

John takes Newton.

*Hixxy is on the clock.*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Skip him. He has missed them all and then even said he should be removed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Skip him. He has missed them all and then even said he should be removed.


I'll move all his picks to the end of the whole draft then if he decides he still wants to take part he can pick then.


*Bknmax is on the clock*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Always use my list never wait for me
Even if I am online. Can't see main list on phone 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Always use my list never wait for me
> Even if I am online. Can't see main list on phone
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I always use everyones list, even if they are online. The only time I dont is if they have specifically said to give them a few minutes before going to their list... and even then, sometimes I forget and just go to their list anyway


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll take Frankie Edgar


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic takes Rafael Silva

Firemass takes Rampage Jackson

I will take Patricio Freire

Cookie Monster takes Eddie Wineland

Sideways is up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How come I didn't get Pettis? He was ahead of Kongo on my list?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Toxic takes Rafael Silva
> 
> *Firemass takes Rampage Jackson*
> 
> ...


No Mercy already took Page


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fixed. Michael Bisping is gone.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> CupCake's team is not going to get along I can tell already. Like if I put Sonnen on the team with the Silva's I guess. But I won't I'm picking fighters I like, hoping they don't get cursed and he's far from it.


I assumed Rousey would go before I got to her, so had Miesha as my backup, didn't think I'd get both of them lol 


Surprised Bisping took so long to get snapped up.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That first pick has treated me well. I'm damn proud of my team so far.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rory Macdonald


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ruckus is on the clock as of an hour ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

can I still make my round 3 pick i've been in a sleep coma for the last 14 hours


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> can I still make my round 3 pick i've been in a sleep coma for the last 14 hours


Make up is at the end of the round.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

and I believe Ruckus's time is up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus had a list with one fighter available left that he sent Killz and it's posted in the mod thread he picks...

Felice Herrig

and then it is Term's turn. Term told Killz a list, but all those fighters were picked.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

another four hours gone :bye01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Boatoar is on the clock, and a reminder Term needs to send in a list .


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

aight imma go w my avatar. gimme do Bronx. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

and?>


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Did Owns send a pick?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

not that I am aware of the existence of.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Boator logged off so I guess he is on the clock seeing as he forgot to make his second pick.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

sorry, man. Completely forgot I had to go twice again. Not sure why. Long day. Anyway, gimme McGregor. he's a freak and will still fight twice in 2014. good enough for me. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

not sitting down and thinking about my choices was probably idiotic, and con will probably only fight once...oh well I love having him on my team. injury rehab with hope he'll get in two fights haha. can't wait for the next 10 picks to see who I should have taken instead...if using my head and not heart. that ways no fun. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

can i still do my round 3 pick? i want tatsuya kawajiri


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure why I was skipped as three fighters on the last list I sent in are still available.

It was sent to Killz and Hit on 12/18 @4:18Pm EST

So I should get my pick


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

My next pick is Alistair Overeem. He was ahead of Woodley of my list but I'm getting them both so its good.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So I am up again yes. 

I will take Nate Diaz

also Donald Cerrone

Both of these fighters were on my last list sent via PM. So my last pick should not have been skipped. Unless I am missing something neither has been picked.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

boatoar said:


> not sitting down and thinking about my choices was probably idiotic, and con will probably only fight once...oh well I love having him on my team. injury rehab with hope he'll get in two fights haha. can't wait for the next 10 picks to see who I should have taken instead...if using my head and not heart. that ways no fun.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well everyone does get 1 fighter exchange. So you can cut a guy and pick a new guy whenever you want.



Term said:


> Not sure why I was skipped as three fighters on the last list I sent in are still available.
> 
> It was sent to Killz and Hit on 12/18 @4:18Pm EST
> 
> So I should get my pick


Iv seen a few posts talking about problems with their lists. Not sure what is going on with that. I thought the mods posted everyones list in their mod lounge??


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

yeah, thanks sideways. we will see how it goes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys, the forum is being a bit glitchy at the minute and it's doing this thing were edits arent displayed. for instance, I edited over Terms old list, with his new list but it still displayed his old list, even though in the edit screen his new list was there.

Really sorry guys, im going to try and fix it all now. Term, you wont be skipped.

give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, I think we are now back on track.

*Sideways is on the clock*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful everyone back on track


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

IVAN Batman JORGE


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cookie takes Khabilov

*Hitorgethit is on the clock* - Mods... give him half an hour before you go to his list.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Just realized I have all middleweights, at this rate I'm gonna have a year of my picks beating off the other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

7). HitorGetHit - Jessica Eye
8). Firemass - Brad Pickett
9). Toxic - Michael Page

*Bknmax is on the clock*


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill take Luke Rockhold


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll put it on the front page, hixxy is up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I'll put it on the front page, hixxy is up.


Hixxy dropped out



hixxy said:


> Edit.. Buggar too late again. sorry for messing you guys around. Best if you just pull me from the draft if that's ok.


If didn't send a list and he hasn't made a pick I think he should be removed from the draft. 12 hours is a long time to wait on one person especially when YOU ARE RIGHT BEHIND THEM!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, I just saw him on the list but didn't catch that my bad. I guess it's your turn then.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Oh, I just saw him on the list but didn't catch that my bad. I guess it's your turn then.


*Douglas Lima*...and boom I just won this damn competition.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

> Douglas Lima...and boom I just won this damn competition.


You Horses Arse!!!


Seriously though, well played


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Stun Gun's turn.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Stun Gun isn't online but according to his list he wants Hyun Gyu Lim.

UFC_owns is next.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's bad enough that Killz is on my Conor McGregor bandwagon, but now Toxic is on the Michael Page train? Screw all you guys!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HAHA I knew CBeebies wouldn't like Toxic taking MVP


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Gonna get some nice points from Jessica Eye this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> HAHA I knew CBeebies wouldn't like Toxic taking MVP


I'm also not happy about Rustam Khabilov being taken either. You guys leave Team CB 2013 alone!!!

At least no one will be taking Che Mills


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Gonna get some nice points from Jessica Eye this year. :thumbsup:


I had her on my list too, she got me a few points last year


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm down to my last 8 names now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS wants Robert Whittaker, I take Big Nog

The Best Around is up, nothing ever keeps that guy down.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm down to my last 8 names now.


Really? Well good thing you only need a list of 10.

I was thinking about being really clever and taking like a Julianna Pena or Max Holloway or Rashid Magomedov but now I'm looking at my lists from rounds 2-4 and I'm like I have 20 fighters left.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Best Around's list wanted Josh Thomson.

I guess it's No Mercy's turn.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No_Mercy is still offline and his list says: Robert Drysdale

CupCake is up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

CupCake wants to pick Ian McCall from her list.

Killz had the pick now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thanks dude


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep I wanted robert whittaker dude thanks for getting him for me, use the list for my last one as well


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem you guys good luck.

Killz wants to pick Edson Barboza.

ClydebankBlitz is on the clock.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

His list said Clyde picks Fabricio Werdum.

Kry is up now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's bad enough that Killz is on my Conor McGregor bandwagon, but now Toxic is on the Michael Page train? Screw all you guys!


Actually not near as sold on him as you are by Bellator has a weak mw division and I think even if he makes the finals he will fight 3 times I he gets in a tournament which I expect he will in one division it the other


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kry wants to pick Magomedrasul Khasbulaev

PheelgoodInc. is up next back to back.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

YAY! :hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well that's been 5 hours.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

CupCake said:


> well that's been 5 hours.


True if we move on with the lists we might get the round half over by midnight as everyone from kry-xyz seems to have lists in.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

What just happened? 

? 

Round 1 again yet I'm up?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> What just happened?
> 
> ?
> 
> Round 1 again yet I'm up?


You've been up make your picks and we'll tell you if they are still there.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can Pheelgood not see the picks? He can make two, the next 5 are:

Round 4
PheelgoodInc - 


Round 5
1). PheelgoodInc - 
2). KRY -
3). Clydebankblitz - 
4). Killz -

Here is a list of every fighter picked so far...



*Round 1
1). PheelgoodInc - Jon Jones
2). KRY - Renan Barão
3). Clydebankblitz - Joe Warren
4). Killz - Jose Aldo
5). Cupcake - Ronda Rousey
6). No Mercy - Skipped
7). The Best Around - Alexander Gustaffson
8). Dudeabides - Anderson Silva
9). UFC_OWNS - Johny Hendricks 
10). StunGun - Gilbert Melendez
11). John8204 - Lyoto Machida
12). Hixxy - Skipped
13). Bknmax - Gegard Mousassi 
14). Toxic - Demetrious Johnson 
15). Firemass - Jacare Souza 
16). HitorGetHit - Eddie Alvarez 
17). Cookie Monster - Urijah Faber
18). SideWays222 - Daniel Cormier
19). Ruckus - Skipped
20). Term - Dominick Cruz
21.) No Mercy (Make up pick) - Josh Barnett
22.) Hixxy (Make up pick) - Moved to End of Draft
22.) Ruckus (Make up pick) - Moved to End of Draft
23.) Andrus (late entrant) - Vitor Belfort 
24). Boatoar (late entrant) - Vitali Minakov 

Round 2
1). Boatoar - TJ Dilashaw 
2). *Andrus - Cain Valasquez 
3). *Term - Chad Mendez 
4). Ruckus - Moved to End of Draft
5). SideWays222 - Robbie Lawlor 
6). *Cookie Monster - Ricardo Lamas 
7). *HitorGetHit - Junior Dos Santos 
8). *Firemass - Chris Weidman 
9). *Toxic - Eduardo Dantas 
10). Bknmax - Benson Henderson
11). Hixxy - Moved to End of Draft
12). *John8204 - Alexander Schlemenko
13). *StunGun - Khabib Nurmagomedov
14). *UFC_OWNS - Adlan Amagov
15). *Dudeabides - Rich Franklin
16). *The Best Around - Rashad Evans
17). *No Mercy - Michael Chandler
18). *CupCake - Rick Hawn
19). *Killz - Carlos Condit
20). *Clydebankblitz - Cheick Kongo
21). *KRY - BJ Penn
22). PheelgoodInc - Mark Hunt

Round 3
1). PheelgoodInc - Cub Swanson
2). KRY - Anthony Pettis
3). Clydebankblitz - John Dodson
4). Killz - Hector Lombard
5). Cupcake - Meisha Tate
6). No Mercy - Rampage Jackson
7). The Best Around - Glover Texeira
8). Dudeabides - Wanderlei Silva
9). UFC_OWNS - Tatsuya Kawajiri
10)StunGun - Don Hyun Kim
11). John8204 - Emanuel Newton
12). Hixxy - Moved to End of Draft
13). Bknmax - Frankie Edgar
14). Toxic - Rafael Silva
15). Firemass - Michael Bisping
16). HitorGetHit - Patricio Freire
17). Cookie Monster - Eddie Wineland
18). SideWays222 - Rory Macdonald
19). Ruckus - Felice Herrig
20). Term - Nate Diaz
21). Andrus - Tyrone Woodely
22). Boatoar - Charles Oliviera

Round 4
1). Boatoar - Conor McGregor
2). Andrus - Alistair Overeem
3). Term - Donald Cerrone
4). Ruckus - TJ Grant
5). SideWays222 - Ivan Jorge
6). Cookie Monster - Rustam Khabilov
7). HitorGetHit - Jessica Eye
8). Firemass - Brad Pickett
9). Toxic - Michael Page
10). Bknmax - Luke Rockhold
11). Hixxy - Skipped Out
12). John8204 - Douglas Lima
13). StunGun - Hyun Gyu Lim
14). UFC_OWNS - Robert Whittaker
15). Dudeabides - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
16). The Best Around - Josh Thomson
17). No Mercy - Robert Drysdale
18). CupCake - Ian McCall
19). Killz - Edson Barboza
20). Clydebankblitz - Fabricio Werdum
21). KRY - Magomedrasul Khasbulaev*


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This is really confusing. I'm seeing something different. If I can pick still give me Poirier and Montague


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This is really confusing. I'm seeing something different. If I can pick still give me Poirier and Montague


The list did go down sometime after six but it's back up now and both guys are free.

(Poirer is a very good pick, he could have a monster year)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kry's up now, sorry about the forum probs Pheelgood.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I had to pick some obscure ones. This should be fun!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I had to pick some obscure ones. This should be fun!


Really who?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kry, who's offline, says he wants Manuwa on his list.

Next up is Clydebankblitz :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Kry, who's offline, says he wants Manuwa on his list.
> 
> Next up is Clydebankblitz :thumbsup:


He doesn't have anyone left on his list?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I couldn't be happier with my team. Let the games begin!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Clyde is still offline and the highest available fighter on his list is...... Sergio Pettis.


Killz is up now, just got to go find another list.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Did Killz have any fighters still available on his list? ... *Yes!*

Killz takes Diego Sanchez

CupCake is up again


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Okey Dokey just gimme a sec


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I couldn't be happier with my team. Let the games begin!


Yeah your team is one of the more really interesting ones. It looks like you are going for a lot of fights and a lot of finishes. I think your going to get 4-5 loses on your team but you might make those up with the volume of fights.

High risk, high reward...admirable.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John Lineker please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, No_Mercy is up.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Yeah your team is one of the more really interesting ones. It looks like you are going for a lot of fights and a lot of finishes. I think your going to get 4-5 loses on your team but you might make those up with the volume of fights.
> 
> High risk, high reward...admirable.


Definitely. It's going to be a big hit or a big miss. :laugh:

I wish I knew more about bellator...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah my team ended up being kinda all over the place lol, but aside from Tate and Rousey both ending up on there it's a decent one.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Yeah my team ended up being kinda all over the place lol, but aside from Tate and Rousey both ending up on there it's a decent one.


Yeah I don't get the Tate and McCall picks when you still have Zigano, McMann, and Nunes on the board, because Tate/Rousey won't even count because it's 2013.

Like I think it's a good idea to have a challenger and champion on the same team. I thought PGI should have gone with Aldo over Jones, because even though Swanson could be fighting for the title he's still going to have to win fights to get there, you still get points and you end up 2-1 too 5-1 ahead.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No_Mercy picks Ali Bagautinov

Now up... The Best Around


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's UFC_OWNS turn now, no list left.

The highest fighter on Best Arounds' list was Shogun and I picked Little Nog after that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Yeah I don't get the Tate and McCall picks when you still have Zigano, McMann, and Nunes on the board, because Tate/Rousey won't even count because it's 2013.
> 
> Like I think it's a good idea to have a challenger and champion on the same team. I thought PGI should have gone with Aldo over Jones, because even though Swanson could be fighting for the title he's still going to have to win fights to get there, you still get points and you end up 2-1 too 5-1 ahead.


I see an injury happening, and Swanson stepping in. He's been on a tear.

Jones is going to have at least two title fights this year barring an injury... and his finishing ability is insane.

I'm bummed Poirier is fighting right before the new year. He should win his fight though and quickly line up for another one.

Hunt is going to main event his next fight... almost guaranteed.

Montague has been given a 'gimme' fight already. He should win that impressively and get another two fights in before the year is out.


EDIT: Did it really take 5 rounds before someone picked Shogun? Pretty amazing considering how he looked in his last fight.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Funny how the picks fall when others on your list are taken, I got Pickett and also 3 middleweights. One may go into 2014 as champ, one could end up challenging for it, and the 3rd brings in the points beating the 'middle of the division' fighters.

Pah! It's all points at the end of the day.

Liz's list may look kinda funny but mine is far funnier, plus don't we have Pickett/McCall coming up soon?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I see an injury happening, and Swanson stepping in. He's been on a tear.


I think he's still behind Mendes and I don't know if he can win a top five fight. But I think he's going 1-2



PheelGoodInc said:


> Jones is going to have at least two title fights this year barring an injury... and his finishing ability is insane.


I would be much more confident in Aldo finishing Lamas, Mendes, and Swanson than Jones finishing Glover, Gustaf and Cormier. 



PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm bummed Poirier is fighting right before the new year. He should win his fight though and quickly line up for another one.


See I think it's an advantage if he loses because he will kill guys on the prelims.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Hunt is going to main event his next fight... almost guaranteed.


1-4 on my list are main eventers, I just worry that Hunt's fight is viewed as a "win" and he draws someone like Travis Browne loses and retires.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Montague has been given a 'gimme' fight already. He should win that impressively and get another two fights in before the year is out.


I think he's a cut risk, if he draws a Benavidez and drops to 1-2 I think he's gone. I would have gone with a Mein or Erick Silva to get those finishing points with an easy fight.



PheelGoodInc said:


> EDIT: Did it really take 5 rounds before someone picked Shogun? Pretty amazing considering how he looked in his last fight.


The guy who I was going to take in Round 2...still on the board and if Stun Gun doesn't take my number #1 I'm going to pass on him.

ETA what the hell Stun Gun was here and then he left..waiting really is the hardest part. Anyways I don't care I have two options and both are double main eventers this year.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think he's still behind Mendes and I don't know if he can win a top five fight. But I think he's going 1-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty well thought out analysis. We'll see what happens :thumb01:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

John its Owns turn or I'd make my pick


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> John its Owns turn or I'd make my pick


Ah I misread I thought he had Shogun and Dudes Little Nog. Poor guy that's the second time it's happened. Do you think you'll be waiting out the clock to 3:46?

Also notice nobodies taken Stun Gun yet....


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I took kim as my 3rd pick. 

I'll but up all night currently at work, so staff don't use my list I am going to think about my last pick more


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am going to bed. Just so everyone knows if the draft gets held up when it is my pick it's the Admin's fault again and not mine.  I just now sent in a new list with 11 fighters and there are 10 people ahead of me so even if everyone from here on goes right down my list there should still be one left when it gets to me. So I will see who I got tomorrow. :bye01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok apparently sergio is picked so I pick Michael Mcdonald


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

daniel straus


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> daniel straus


Damn....

Ah well.... second choice it is

Chael Sonnen

Chael Sonnen who is main eventing against Wanderlei Silva who likely won't have to face Vitor Belfort who is good for two main events I got in the fifth round. How did this happen I don't know, all I know three champions, five guys slotted in for main events. I'm happy.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Damn....
> 
> Ah well.... second choice it is
> 
> ...


I had him way down my list, then you mentioned you had two picks left and it made me think that I lacked the main event type guys so I had to take him. Though almost took Curran


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I had him way down my list, then you mentioned you had two picks left and it made me think that I lacked the main event type guys so I had to take him. Though almost took Curran


Yeah I think Curran gives you more fights this year than Straus and that's the bigger need that I see on your team.

I'm happy you got Straus, had Cupcake picked him I would have had to go with Curran just to compete with her glut of champions.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

all my guys will fight at least twice, and Lim maybe 3 if he stays healthy.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill take Alexandra Albu


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic takes Zach Makovsky

Firemass takes Matt Brown

I will take Pat Curran

Cookie Monster is on the clock


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

McMann I suppose 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sideways is on the clock.



Cookie Monster said:


> McMann I suppose
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I thought about taking her. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol I guess Firemass doesn't know Matt Brown is injured then?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

i send Killz my pick a while ago...

anyway i guess he hasnt come on since so here it is

Alan Patrick Silva Alves


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I got myself a perty good damn team

Johny Hendicks
Adlan Amagov
Tatsuya Kawajiri
Robert Whittaker
Michael Mcdonald


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I made a major balls up picking Brown. Meh I'll see how quickly he can come back. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put it on the front page man after I saw your message, it's Ruckus' turn. Sorry I watched that Saints game now anyway.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus wants Travis Browne

Term is up his list doesn't have anymore fighters, sent him a message.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Term sent me a new list I am in phone though I will forward it to dude


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tim kenedy is terms pick


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Surprised Tim Kennedy and Browne went to Round 5 without getting snapped up before.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Surprised Tim Kennedy and Browne went to Round 5 without getting snapped up before.


Tim Kennedy was part of the list i made for myself but whenever i wanted to pick him i kept thinking there is slightly better picks to make and i never grabbed him. If he had a fight coming up i probably would have snatched him up but not knowing when his next fight will be or against who kinda made him a less desirable pick for me. 

Travis Browne will lose to Josh.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Tim kenedy is terms pick
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



Cool, put it on the front page list and messaged Andrus, he's up now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I had Tim Kennedy next on my list coming up to the 5th pick, but went with John Lineker instead.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And according to his list Andrus takes Brendan Schaub.

boatoar's turn


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Aight, back and forth with my last pick, but I'll go with Gunnar Nelson. Cheers.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Gunnar! Crap I knew I forgot someone I really wanted. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice late pick by boatoar.

Last but not least 2 picks by Ruckus and that's all she wrote.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

boatoar you jammy sod!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah can I have a backup pick for amagov since he is probably gonna retire for retarded reasons


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus was offline still so used his list..

Chan Sung Jung and Cat Zingano were the highest left, draft over.

Do people still make a thread in here with their own team? Heh, not going to do that if it's out of style or something.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I wish I had thought of pat curran either an immediate title shot or he will be in a tournament and racking up wins. That was a fantastic 5th round pick and could easily be the MVP of the entire draft


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whoever is in control of this comp, can I put in a spare for amagov and if it turns out he is retiring I can swap it over?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's Killz everybody else was just pitching in on the draft.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah you can owns, but he'll only come in IF your guy retires before the 1st event of the year.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Yeah you can owns, but he'll only come in IF your guy retires before the 1st event of the year.


ok nice if he does retire I would like to replace him with james te huna if he is still there


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Think he is yeah


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

haha thanks guys. well see how he does. there's another couple guys I expect to have 2-0,3-0 type years and move up nicely....saving for an add/drop perhaps. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dudeabides had a bad night just lost his #1 pick before the year even started


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Dudeabides had a bad night just lost his #1 pick before the year even started
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


On the bright side it might only be for 6 month


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> On the bright side it might only be for 6 month


I doubt he can do much beyond walk much less train or return to fighting at an elite level in 6 months.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> On the bright side it might only be for 6 month


in 6 months he might be able to do some light training. In order to feel confident with the leg and get in shape etc itl be a year atleast before Silva steps in the octagon again. And that might not even happen ever again.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The season has begun. A few things to pay attention to this year.

1. VIPFFL Announcement thread Subscribe to this thread as any announcements this season will be made in here.

2. FFL Scoring The scoring rules.

3. The new Add/Drop Thread Please note that you can purchase a second add/drop from the credit shop.

4. FFL Roster This is where we pull your fighters from for each card. If there is a mistake, please let us know ASAP.

5. FFL Prediction thread This is new to this season. We will be doing the fighter predictions all year long this time. Even if the thread for your fighter is not up yet, you may make your predictions in this thread by following the instructions listed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If you are interested in running the FFL this year. Check here.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...would-you-like-run-years-ffl.html#post2494593


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Just looked at the rosters and wondering why I only have 4 fighters on my team. I know I only got 0 points, let's not handicap me any further. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

